# Anybody knows what's going on w/ the deal DB site? - EOP



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

"the man" got em? 

Prolly an ISP problem like thay had last year.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Back up.


----------

